# SHTF hygiene.



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

The flu thread got me thinking about a thread I wrote awhile back, but it never posted for some reason and I didnt feel like retyping it at the time. So here goes.

First, unless I'm completely missing something, I don't see any reason why someone should be lacking in this area. If you're just starting thats another story, but it still wouldn't take much to get a big jump start. The way I look at it, less than $150 should cover all of the basics for a family of 4 for a year. A couple dozen bars of soap, a dozen toothbrushes, toothpaste, a few things of floss, maybe a half dozen bottles of shampoo, a big bag of cheap razors, a dozen sticks of deoderate for each person. Remember, that these are just the basics. Other items might fall into other categories. 

Now I want to discuss putting said items to use. Making them last longer, if it's smart to even use them, morale, etc. Making it last is the easy part. Use less deodorant, if the weather is cold, maybe even skip a day or two if you arent a heavy sweater. Don't wash your hair everyday, it's supposed to be healthier for your hair that way anyway from what I hear. 
Morale is self explanatory. Anything that can be done to try to live life as before can help. If carrying you through short term or an adjustment period if long term. This will probably be more important for the women than the men. 
Now I'd like to discuss the "tactics" of it. My thoughts are that maintaining current hygiene levs can both help and hurt. If you maintain your current level of hygiene others may view you as more approachable, therefore opening up possible barter or even allies. On the other hand it may make people assume that you don't need any assistance since you can maintain hygiene, while others are smelling like a gym locker. It could be anything from just assuming that your well equipped to assuming that you looted to maintain. Worse yet, it may make you a target to those that see that you're maintaining and would assume (probably/hopefully so) that you also have food, water, etc. The ideal would probably be to try to fit into a gray area of personal comfortable/presentablity and not making yourself a target. Just food for thought.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

SHTF hygiene limiting factor likely to be clean safe water IMHO.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

True, but short of major bathing, most of it can be done with just a minimal amount. Just a few ounces.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wet wipes/diaper wipes can be used for a quick cleanup in a situation where water is an issue. I'd also add a water filter to your list. Potable water for both drinking and toothbrushing is a good thing.

In my neck of the woods, water is easy to come by much of the year in the form of rainfall, so I'm lucky that way. However, for about 3-4 months of the year, we can have no or only minimal rainfall. Hauling water from the river or creek is an option then, as well as a good swim on a hot day being good for morale and somewhat for hygiene.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

A water filter should already be on the list of preps. Baby wipes do work for a quick clean up, but a washcloth will do the same. One thing I forgot to add, but would only affect half or less is the once a month products. Those would have fist aid carry over value as well.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Totally agree that a water filter should be on the list for basic preps. A reminder to use potable water on the toothbrush is basic, too, but you can get sick from sticking your toothbrush under a stream of tap water from questionable sources. Even here and now, you can miss a boil water order until it's too late.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I usually make one trip to the store in January just for shampoo, body wash, tampons, pads, toothpaste and all that stuff... I have found it easier to get it all at once... I do use my coupons for this and it does save me money...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Major and enduring SHTF ?

Lots of water to bathe in and hydrate with.......and lots of compost to remediate all contaminated waste products.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My husband says we have cornered the market on baby wipes. We buy them by the case..... at least 2-3x a month. They work for dirty little chihuahua feet and eyes, dirty little grandbaby hands, spots on the floor, dusty car dashes, and anything else you can think of.

June is my month to stock up on shampoo, dish detergent, paper towels, and tp. I also need to stock up on paper plates, but that will wait until July. I think stocking up on pantry supplies, be it food or hygiene, is easier to do if you do it every year on a schedule. It's just a suggestion for people who like to keep a full pantry. Make a list, make a schedule, and do it every year.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have tons of wipes and other toiletries, too. I think in a HTF situation we'll be bathing a little less often since water will be at a premium, but it doesn't take a lot of water to wash the important parts every day.

My high school boyfriend grew up in a log cabin without electricity or running water. They hauled water from a spring and he bathed in a washpan. It only took about 1/2 gallon to wash everything, and he never smelled bad. Women need more water if they have long hair, but hair doesn't have to be washed as often as we do now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you are right that if you can get clean you feel like you haven't lost everything. You can bathe in very little water if you don't raise a mighty lather. I make my own soap, so I just need lye, oil, and a little water. One 16 oz container of lye will give me about 30 4 oz bars of soap. The fat can be anything, animal or vegetable. If I had to, I suppose I could make lye from ash, but I don't want to. I use castor oil in my soap, so it doubles as shampoo and is gentle enough to use on the dogs.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

One thing I have been trying is showering without shampoo and soap for 3 weeks now. Just hot water and a scrubby. Heard about this from a podcast of Paul Wheaton over on permies.com.

It is amazing. My skin look better, with no flaky skin. In general I feel my skin has a better feel and texture. As for my hair, while it feels oily while I am showering it feels great when it dries and my dandruf is all gone.

I still use deoderant, but even one the days I do not (like weekends) it do not have any unpleasant body odor. Next step is to go with crystals or no deoderant at all.

I have not told anyone in my household that I am doing this and nobody has commented on me looking dirty, having unwashed hair or body odor, including my wife.

I shower about 3-4 times a week, especially after working in the yard, but there have been a few times I work up a sweat and have not showered afterward with out any problems. I do not see why this would not work with a hot pot of water as well. I think the key is using hot water.

Now I am a guy with short hair so this may be harder for those with long hair, but I would suggest giving this a try.... why wait till TSHTF! 

BTW, I do still use hand soap after toileting or before working in the kitchen.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

One of the hardest things to store is TP, it takes up so much room. A neighbor saw part of our stash and asked what we were doing with all that TP. Of course we said we caught it on sale. Luckily she didn't see the 24 cases of canning jars behind it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Our youngest son came over once, and looked at all the canned goods, food, tp, shampoo, etc. He asked about it, and I explained about David Wilkerson telling believers that hard times were coming, and we needed to store food. Then he looked at me with such a strange face and said, "My mom has become one of those crazy prepper people?" He went on to tell me that he always remembered us storing things for winter, but never this much. So I had to explain that I had several adult families and grandbabies to think about and store things for too. It was just kind of funny to see his face though. He looked like he was wondering if I had contacted dementia or something. That was several years ago when Wilkerson spoke on the issue. 
I have to tell you that he never looks unhappy when they come over to "grocery shop" through the pantry though. They gladly take home lots of tp, shampoo, food and other supplies. I have even been defleaing their dog and providing dog food several times too as well as piddle pads.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

We've discussed a good bit on here about it, but one thing we didn't really touch on is the "tactics" of maintaining hygiene. What are yalls thoughts on that? I brought up a few points and would like to hear your opinions. Think of some Sandy or Katrina. Events that lasted weeks for some people as far as waiting on any help. Its relativity short term, but can still show signs of lack of hygiene. Now take a potential long term threat (EMP) and its even more obvious.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tactics like *how* you'd keep clean? We have several old fashioned metal washpans I got from a friend, and those would be our "bathtubs" for sponge baths. We have two solar shower bags that heat up the water for outdoor showers. We'd probably use boiled pond water for baths, since drinking water would be precious. And it would have to be boiled because it gets pretty nasty with leeches and algae in the summer. 

We've got a dozens pof 5-gallon buckets and four kids, so chores would include dipping and carrying water for various uses.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

A video, 5 minutes, a bath without water.
http://www.wimp.com/bathwithout/


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Tactics like I described in the first post. About not being well kept when no one else is. Not looking like a potential threat by looking totally unkempt.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell if you've washed your privates? I have homemade soap without any scent, so I wouldn't smell like Dial to anyone who wonders how we're surviving. :happy2:


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

We went without hot water (or any water) for more than 3 weeks in 2008.
We had water from the flood, from the neighbors and a local artisian spring.
If you fill a 5 gallon bucket half way with water, boil up 6 quarts of water on the stove and pour it in a 5 gallon bucket. Drag it upstairs to the bath, and use it by the cupful, pouring it over you, you'll have a great bath and washed hair. It was quite refreshing.
I had to go to work everyday, you make it work when you have to.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Even if you don't smell like soap, not smelling like gym shorts will be a giveaway.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If your worried about being caught, just keep a uniform for being in public. Do some outdoor work with no deodorant, and without showering for three days. Keep these clothes for going in to town, or when someone visits.

Actually, I'm not sure that smelly people would notice your not smelling. People don't notice what they smell every day. As long as you didn't "look" too well kept you'd probably pass muster.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Just look to past and the wild west......after a month on the trail a hot shower was a mighty nice treat!

In a EVENT, the smellier and unclean I can be the better....eatin boogers and pickin toe jam has a way of letting people know you have nothing they desire.

Would you want any food the long bearded homeless man fixed or canned that lives under the bridge with black feet and grungy finger nails, who is sneezing over his pot of food, while pickin boogers?

Its all a image.....


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I would strive to stay clean and away from people that might think that was suspicious.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If I can add some insight here without causing too much distress ...

We do not have running water in our cabin. I formally "bath" in the pond. In the summer, that might be every day (sometimes multiple times per day) to cool off, and during winter I heat up a pan of water on the stove and wipe myself down with a washcloth maybe once every week or two.

I never use deodorant or mouthwash. I brush my teeth maybe once every one or two days, if I think about it. I rinse my mouth out with clean water before I go to bed every night just to prevent any cavities. It must be working because I've never had one.

When I go into the store or a cafÃ©, people do not shy away from me. They do not hold their noses. They do not freak out at the unwashed savage they find in their midst. I would be surprised if any of them even noticed a smell. I wear the same clothes for about 4-5 days, but they will eventually start to smell bad so I switch to the other pair and drop the dirty ones in the sink to be washed. 

I do wash my hands fairly regularly. I've always got some sort of blood, glue, grease, poop, or gasoline on them. 

Most of the time I smell like sweat and sawdust. Other people, I've noticed, generally have a very foul smell from the highly processed foods they eat. It makes me gag but they don't seem to notice it on each other, possibly because they're all eating the same thing.

So while, when SHTF, I can see that you're not going to want to walk around coated in dog poop, but I think this is somewhat of an unusual worry. You're going to be sticking close to home in a SHTF situation, and most of the people you're dealing with are going to be living in the same conditions you are and you're not going to be judged for being dirty.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

It wasn't about just being dirty, but being too clean given the circumstances. I agree that processed foods makes a difference.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Something I haven't seen mentioned is the use of vegetable oils for cleansing the skin. I once did some research about it after reading an account of what happened with the Jews and Muslims in medieval times when the bubonic plague (the Black Death) was rampant. The Jews and Muslims were an anomoly, they fell victim to the plague and many other illnesses in far less numbers than Christians and Pagans did because Jews and Muslims had very strict religious and dietary laws regarding daily hygiene and cleanliness. 

Where water was lacking in sufficient quantities for bathing they used anti-bacterial vegetable oils to clean their skin every day. The oil was applied to the skin with an oil-soaked cloth and then after allowing the oil to soften dirt, dead skin cells and other impurities it was all scraped off with a type of curved wooden spatula designed for scraping the skin. Then they rubbed their skin down with a dry cloth to remove any excess oil that had been missed with the spatula. 

This left the skin clean, emolliated and healthy, it protected the skin from dehydration and provided a slightly oily barrier that helped prevent external bacteria from getting into the skin. It also acted as an oily barrier that deterred biting insects (fleas, body-lice, mosquitoes, etc.) because insects don't want contact with oils that they will stick to or that gets onto their bodies and smothers them. Oily scalp and hair further acts as a deterrent to head-lice because head-lice survive more easily in clean dry hair than in oily hair and the eggs they lay (nits) won't stick to oily hair.

I'm not in a place where I have to worry about lack of bathing water but if I was then I would want to have a large supply of vegetable oils that can be used not only for eating but also for purposes of hygiene and good skin health. I would also want to have an oil-press so I could produce vegetable and nut oils for myself.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Other people, I've noticed, generally have a very foul smell from the highly processed foods they eat. It makes me gag but they don't seem to notice it on each other, possibly because they're all eating the same thing.


I don't have a really strong sense of smell, but I too can smell people who eat a lot of junk food. Most people smell like yeast to me, or yeast with a greasy undertone. I eat a very low carb diet and not much processed food, and I'm sure I smell different to them too. I probably reek of onions and garlic. ound:


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Someones natural smell is a variable. I've been told that my natural smell is nice. I often feel dirty, before I smell dirty.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I am not an expert by far but I have been at this a while. You do NOT want to smell good or look good. keep stinky clothes for when you are around people. nest if it is a sickness when shtf and your family is well you better learn some make up tricks to look ill. You so not wanna look well fed either when shtf. a lil eater goes a long way for bathing. woman and girls will wanna have shorter hair during shtf anyway. less to tend to and you are really not gonna wanna look attractive to the gangs that may be coming up the road do you? Or your daughters? wanna be comely and maybe look like a boy if you can when around people or from a distance. this is gonna be do or die, think outta the box think like a thief so you can protect yourself from one. woman are not gonna want to shave for a lil while so they do not look good and kept. Looke like the others who have nothing. a wah basin with some water will do and no smelling good! try ivory and other non scented stuff. like I said keep a change of dirty stinky clothing for when you are around people. look messy as other surely will. They will be hungry and depressed. Depressed people do not keep themselves. hungry people are angry people, thirsty people are deperate people. it will take 3 days befor all insanity assumes.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

My grandparents raised me and as far as a bath, we got one on Saturday nights... that was it... 
During the week you had a basin of water and you were given a wash clothe and my Granny called that your sponge bath, which we did everyday. 
Just think of all the water we saved, and all the laundry we didn't have to worry about.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

One way to blend in is to wear baggy, torn, dirty clothing and shoes. Although I'm sure many of us will lose some weight after TSHTF, others may already be pretty slim. So go to your local thrift store and buy some clothes a couple of sizes too big for you, wear them now to do chores, and then don't throw them away when they get dirty and torn. Air them out good and keep them for future camoflage use. Don't pitch your favorite workboots when they finally wear out - keep them for the "costume". You can fake oily hair with just a few drops of any vegetable oil in your palm and applied to your hair before you go to town. If you leave traces of that oil on your skin and then go out and play in the dirt a bit, it will cake on you and simulate days of uncleanliness.

I second the need to smell like nothing to blend in. Absolutely NO fragrances of any kind other than sweat or stink. Perhaps you could spend some time playing with your dogs or goats prior to leaving home. That scent will cover a lot of territory and the animals will love the close contact.

Bottom line, don't look well fed, don't look too clean, don't have too good of an attitude. We will need to act half starved, emotionally on the edge, way overdue on our meds, like we are a few hours from living on the streets. We need to act jumpy, not confident. And we need to practice our grumbling about the government handouts being late/gone. We need to be sure to get in line with others for any distributions even if we don't need them. They can always be anonymously left on someone's doorstep or kept stored away to give to the homeless.

We also need to have a plausible and ready response for anyone who asks, "Didn't you used to have a lot of food and supplies stored up?" My preference at this point is, "Yeah, back in the day I used to have some stuff stored up but that all went fast when the economy collapsed and I lost my job. I sure wish I had some of that now." And then start in on the most common, inflammatory topic to redirect conversation.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never heard of a situation where a mob looked at someone and said, "He's too clean! Let's get him!" In fact, it generally works exactly the opposite. "He looks dirty and underfed. He'll be easy pickings."

If after the crash hits and I have to go to whatever remains of civilization to do some bartering, people are going to say, "Here comes that bunch again. They sure do look clean ... and well-armed."


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Ernie - I think that you would agree that society is changing and that a lot of people, the people who would probably be most likely to act, are going to be those that have nothing and if pressed will try to change that. Look at your common property crimes today. They don't go after people in their area, but areas that have more to offer. We haven't had a total collapseto show how people would act. I'm also sure that it has happened before, where the haves were attacked by the have nots. As far as going into town like on parade, I think that that kind of attitude would set you up for an ambush.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I've never heard of a situation where a mob looked at someone and said, "He's too clean! Let's get him!" In fact, it generally works exactly the opposite. "He looks dirty and underfed. He'll be easy pickings."


No, but they might say, he looks well fed and clean - let's quietly follow him home and take what he's got.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> No, but they might say, he looks well fed and clean - let's quietly follow him home and take what he's got.


OH. I see what your point is, and probably what the whole point of the thread was. (slaps forehead)

And I also see why I didn't get the point. 

Look, if you cannot tell if you're being followed, and cannot defend your homestead if you are followed ... you'd better not go into town period.

It ain't going to make no difference at all if you're clean or dirty. When the crash comes, people are going to scour the countryside looking for food. If you're alive, they're going to consider that you have something worth taking, or that at least you're good eating.

All of the folks in isolated homesteads are just going to be picked off. There isn't hardly anywhere that's remote enough that people won't find them. They might not get to you right away, but they eventually will. 

The only way to survive what is coming is to group up in small units of several families (at least) and be armed to the teeth. Stockpile all the rice and beans and toilet paper you want, but if you don't have a tribe ... you're going to die.

Too many survivalists have a loner mindset, and that's evident in this thread.

What sort of prey do wolves go for? The healthy buck with a big set of antlers? No, the tired, weak, and wounded.

So I don't intend on disguising myself as tired, weak, and wounded. 

Even a little injury after the crash can kill you, and predators know that too. They're not going to risk a kerfuffle with a group of armed men, especially if those armed men look like they know what they're doing. And being clean, uniformed, and coordinated makes it look like you know what you're doing. Being dirty, alone, and disorganized makes you look like the world's most incompetent bandits, or worse ... refugees.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I rinse my mouth out with clean water before I go to bed every night just to prevent any cavities. It must be working because I've never had one.


You have a strong immune system.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Ernie said:


> OH. I see what your point is, and probably what the whole point of the thread was. (slaps forehead)
> 
> And I also see why I didn't get the point.  .......................


Posts 33 and 36 above, I totally agree with everything you said. I'd have given you a "like" for it and not responded but it looks like we can no longer give "likes" in S&EP (or at least it doesn't show up for me anyway) - so here's a thumbs up for what you posted. What you said there makes the most sense to me and is exactly the way I feel about it. :thumb:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm not seeing likes now, and I did this morning.
Thanks for saying something.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm not seeing likes now, and I did this morning.
> Thanks for saying something.


Another mass delusion. Being liked.    
No likes here, no likes in your profile, we are all generally unliked. OH the horror.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Another mass delusion. Being liked.
> No likes here, no likes in your profile, we are all generally unliked. OH the horror.


I'd like this post, but........................


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Being well prepared and showing it will keep some predators at bay. However, just like you are joining up to defend, the predators ma be doing the same to take. I agree that its not a lone operation, however if you show all your cards predators will know what they need to try to go against you. Criminals target those that they can get something from, not those who may have nothing to offer for the risk involved. 

Angie, I had trouble with likes yesterday. I thought it was just because I was using my phone, but I guess its a forum glitch.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Paumon said:


> Posts 33 and 36 above, I totally agree with everything you said. I'd have given you a "like" for it and not responded but it looks like we can no longer give "likes" in S&EP (or at least it doesn't show up for me anyway) - so here's a thumbs up for what you posted. What you said there makes the most sense to me and is exactly the way I feel about it. :thumb:


Really? Hrm. Let's see how far I can take you down the rabbit hole then ... let me know when you stop following me. 

I ALSO believe that the little differences that are a big deal right now are not going to be a big deal in a community post crash. 

Someone comes to your door with their wife and kid in tow and says, "I'm a socially a liberal but I was a gardener and I can fire a gun." Before the crash we would be inclined to bicker with them over politics or some other nonsense, but after it will only matter as to how hard they work, do they cause drama in your community, and can they shoot straight.

I'm working hard to make those connections now and bring in as many as I can who will be useful. I don't think the crash is very far off now. Ten years at most, which we'll find to be BARELY enough time to get a functional community homestead up and going and have all the kinks ironed out.

Still with me? If so, I'll take you on the complete tour of crazyville later.

This is the new Ernie you're dealing with, not the old Ernie. New location, new mindset, new ideas.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm not seeing likes now, and I did this morning.
> Thanks for saying something.


They are back now.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> They are back now.


Enough of us took baths and now we can like each other again.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's use your example Ernie. Let's say that liberal is all for social programs. Now when society collapses and people truly have to work for their food instead of treasury notes they may change their mind. But lets say that you guys are well prepared and they decide to take some of the "extra" and give it to ______ because they have kids, are a good person, etc. Maybe it could be using your equipment/labor to put in a garden because ________ doesn't know how, is too old, etc. Those liberal views could hurt you then just as much as they could now. That doesnt mean to be heartless and don't help anyone, but those in your party could negatively effect you based on their beliefs.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Usingmyrights said:


> Let's use your example Ernie. Let's say that liberal is all for social programs. Now when society collapses and people truly have to work for their food instead of treasury notes they may change their mind. But lets say that you guys are well prepared and they decide to take some of the "extra" and give it to ______ because they have kids, are a good person, etc. Maybe it could be using your equipment/labor to put in a garden because ________ doesn't know how, is too old, etc. Those liberal views could hurt you then just as much as they could now. That doesnt mean to be heartless and don't help anyone, but those in your party could negatively effect you based on their beliefs.


There are those who certainly drain the energy out of a community and expect others to care for them completely. Those should be avoided at all costs, but they aren't generally all limited to a specific ideology. I've seen all types like that. There are also drama-types who just thrive on fostering ill will between others. 

I was as useless as a teat on a boar and some folks gave me a chance, so I'm willing to invest a little time and love in someone else to see if they can't turn into something too. 

I also think that there's very few people who won't turn around and pull their own weight when their life depends on it. Any community must have some firm guidelines around when to cut someone off the vine. I haven't had to deal with that yet, but I'm sure the day will come. 

Everyone who comes to such a community has to bring something to the table. It might be knowledge, or special skills, but it could also just be a strong back and willing hands. And they also probably bring some baggage to the table and we need to make sure that the baggage doesn't outweigh the advantages that they bring. 

This all requires absolutely the wisdom of Solomon to work through, and I certainly don't have it. I trust in the Lord to send those to me that will be assets to the community and to keep us shielded from the sight of those who either wish to harm us or steal from us.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Enough of us took baths and now we can like each other again.


:hysterical::thumb:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

From a tactical standpoint, you'd do as the Romans do... and if everyone is dirty looking, then so should you be. In my little piece of the world, we're surrounded by people who bathe once a week before church, and wipe off the rest of the time. For the most part, none use deodorant either. I don't think things would change much here. They've been doing it that way for a very long time. After a day in the hot sun working, yeah, they stink, but not for long. As soon as they come to the house, they go straight in and wash off using homemade lye soap. We've used rainwater for bathing, untreated. My long hair never looked better, btw. We had a roofwashing system, which doesn't allow the 1st water off the roof into the tanks, it bypasses to give the rain a chance to wash the roof first, before collecting it. I find it kind of humorous that so many think rainwater is so dirty. Water FROM the ground is cleaner? I don't know, we don't have air quality issues here either, though, so maybe that's their concern. Our only real air quality issue is pollen, lots and lots of pollen. IMO, the most important prep anyone anywhere should have, is a non-electric water filtering device such as an Aquarain or Berkey. You can't survive without clean drinking water, and being a little stinky, though unpleasant, probably isn't going to kill you. If I were just beginning to prep, I'd skip stocking up the deodorant & shampoos until I had the more BASIC NEEDS met, first. With a good filter, you can scoop water out of a ditch and turn it into potable water. Add some bleach, some cloth, you can treat & filter dirty water to bathe safely in.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely take care of needs first. I was simply bring up that its something that I don't remember seeing discussed and it'd be relatively cheap and easy to do.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall know i am a video person so bear with me as i post a few....if you never done it wash a load of clothes in plain water and see how clean they get.in a shtf deal washing in plain water is better than not.now for my favorite off grid...shtf washing machine.

[YOUTUBE]ZyRMuQ_8oj0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]c6OjuqRVXN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no reason to be dirty on ya person...rolling in plain water and handful of sand is better than nothing.i have lived in some primitive conditions and i always found a way to bath.i took quick bathes in alaska in streams and in the ocean in 40ish degree water.i can say it made me feel so much better than not to do it.even though i put dirty work clothes back on.my person was clean and it kept me from getting monkey butt and such.....lol




[YOUTUBE]4kjKIFiIOmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

people think survival is about suffering.its only about how or what you have to do to get the desired results.instead of turning faucet for hot water you build a fire .adapt....over come and THRIVE !!!!

also i think we need the mind set of orientals of getting dirt off with a shower and then the soaking tub of water for relaxation and muscle therapies.a bladder shower bag filled from tub with warm water would be an easy solution.



[yoUTUBE]ssSmCDE04bE[/yoUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]PePTfpVsCQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

check this out

[YOUTUBE]nAORPy4J6j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]BettCr9futc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

